# The Novel is Dead by Will Self



## azimuthios (May 4, 2014)

Το διάβασα, μου άρεσε, το πόσταρα για εσάς εδώ... Καλή ανάγνωση! 

http://www.theguardian.com/books/2014/may/02/will-self-novel-dead-literary-fiction


----------



## SBE (May 5, 2014)

Το διάβασα χτες και συμφωνησα με αυτόν που λέει από κατω ότι άμα είναι σαν αυτό το άρθρο και τα μυθιστορήματα (πολύ φλύαρα), τότε δεν είναι απορίας άξιο γιατί είναι στα τελευταία τους. 
Μετά θυμήθηκα ότι τελευταία το έριξα πολύ στο διάβασμα σύγχρονης αγγλικής λογοτεχνίας- της σοβαρής, όχι της Αρλεκινίστικης- κυρίως γιατί ήθελα να δω τι διαβάζει ο κόσμος τώρα. Οπότε έκανα μερικές προσπάθειες με πρόσφατα έργα συγγραφέων που δεν πολυήξερα το έργο τους, αλλά είχαν βραβευτεί κλπ κλπ. Ε, λοιπόν, ή ατύχησα στις επιλογές μου ή όντως κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Εξαίρεση το τελευταίο της Ατγουντ και κάτι που άκουσα στο ραδιόφωνο τυχαία και μετά έψαχνα να βρω τι ήταν και τίνος ήταν. 
Δέχομαι ότι ίσως κάτι δεν πάει καλά με μένα, δηλαδή ότι έχω χάσει το ενδιαφέρον για τέτοια αναγνώσματα.


----------



## azimuthios (May 5, 2014)

Το σχόλιο, αγαπητή SBE, είναι τουλάχιστον κακεντρεχές και μάλλον προέρχεται από κάποιον που ίσως δεν έχει τη στοιχειώδη λογοτεχνική παιδεία. Προς Θεού, δεν λέω ότι δεν την έχεις κι εσύ. Σίγουρα για σένα ισχύει το αντίθετο, απλώς μη σπεύδεις να συμφωνήσεις τόσο εύκολα. 

Υπάρχουν εξαιρετικά μυθιστορήματα και καλοί συγγραφείς (ένας από αυτούς είναι και ο ίδιος ο Σελφ), απλώς η στροφή πλέον του κόσμου σε ό,τι είναι εύκολο, γρήγορο και διαβάζεται ακόμα και στο κινητό, καθιστά φλύαρο όποιο βιβλίο η ανάγνωσή του παίρνει παραπάνω από τον συγκεκριμένο χρόνο που μπορεί να αφιερώσει κάποιος σήμερα για διάβασμα στο Μετρό ή σε ένα διάλειμμα ή όταν πια τελειώσει τις πάμπολλες υποχρεώσεις του. 

Δεν θέλω να κουράσω με διάφορες αναλύσεις, αλλά θα έλεγα συμπερασματικά ότι δεν είναι νεκρό το μυθιστόρημα, νεκρός είναι ο ελεύθερός μας χρόνος και η διάθεσή μας για διάβασμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2014)

Τελικά, θα με κάνετε να διαβάσω αυτό το σεντόνι για να σχηματίσω γνώμη... :)


----------



## SBE (May 5, 2014)

Εγώ δέχομαι ότι δεν έχω καμία λογοτεχνική παιδεία, δεν υπάρχει θέμα, είμαι πιο πολύ της έβδομης τέχνης. Αλλά δεν είναι μόνο ζήτημα χρόνου, είναι και το πόσο καλογραμμένο είναι αυτό που διαβάζεις και πόσο σου κρατάει το ενδιαφέρον. Για παράδειγμα, πώς βρίσκει χρόνο να διαβάσει ο κόσμος τον Νταν Μπράουν; Προφανώς όχι για την υψηλή ποιότητα των νοημάτων του αλλά για την πλοκή (δεν έχω διαβάσει ποτέ τίποτα δικό του, αλλά όσοι τα έχουν διαβάσει αυτό μου λένε). Ε, όταν δεν υπάρχει ούτε αυτό, καταντάει βαρετό. 

Σχετικά με το άρθρο: ξεκίνησα να το διαβάζω αλλά κάπου στη μέση είδα ότι δεν τελείωνε και δεν μου κρατούσε την προσοχή όχι γιατί το διάβαζα στον υπολογιστή (ήθελα άλλωστε να χασομερήσω) αλλά γιατί ήταν φλύαρο. Οπότε πήδηξα τις ενδιάμεσες παραγράφους και πήγα στο τέλος. Και κατάληξα ότι αυτό που ήθελε να πει μπορούσε να το πει με λιγότερα λόγια, αλλά ίσως δεν είχε χρόνο. Κατάληξα επίσης στο ότι δεν έλεγε και τίποτα, και στο ότι διαφωνώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2014)

Βλ. και αυτό:




από *εδώ*.


----------



## azimuthios (May 5, 2014)

@SBE: "απλώς η στροφή πλέον του κόσμου σε ό,τι είναι εύκολο, γρήγορο και διαβάζεται ακόμα και στο κινητό"=Νταν Μπράουν και λοιποί ημεδαποί και αλλοδαποί... :) 

Δεν θα διάβαζα ποτέ τον Οδυσσέα του Τζόυς στο κρεβάτι ή στην παραλία, ούτε Ντοστογιέφσκι, ούτε Καζαντζάκη (μου αρέσει να σημειώνω άλλωστε), αλλά και τώρα να τα διαβάσω αυτά πάλι, κάποιο νόημα ή μαγεία θα ανακαλύψω μέσα στη "φλυαρία" τους (sic). 

Καθετί σε αυτή τη ζωή έχει τη χρήση του. Δεν είναι όλα τα πράγματα για όλες τις χρήσεις. Το πρόβλημα γεννιέται όταν η αγορά και ο τρόπος ζωής απορρίπτουν κάποιες χρήσεις ορισμένων λογοτεχνικών έργων και υιοθετούν *μόνο* όσες βολεύουν την εποχή. Ήδη και η λογοτεχνία έχει προσαρμοστεί και έχουμε εξαιρετικές ιστορίες διαδικτύου, τουίτερ, flash fiction κλπ. Παράλληλα όμως με τα άλλα, τα βαριά, μεγάλα, γεμάτα νοήματα λογοτεχνικά, όχι αντί αυτών. 

Αν, για παράδειγμα, η εποχή υιοθετήσει την απαγόρευση των βιβλίων, θα μείνουμε οι λίγοι να απαγγέλλουμε άραγε στο δάσος, όπως στο Φαρενάιτ 451; 

Α, και πού 'σαι (που λέει και η διαφήμιση), εμείς των θεωρητικο-λογοτεχνικών σπουδών, έχουμε συνηθίσει από τέτοια άρθρα και μας φαίνονται και μικρά... :twit:

@δόκτορα: πού την πουλάνε αυτή τη συσκευή; Τη θέλω! :clap:


----------

